# Michigan



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

I see it is 10 buck for the year to play along.
What does that get?

Kindly post when the first meeting is.

whos stock is the basis for this sustainable bees?

Sorry I do not FB

GG


----------



## James Lee (Apr 29, 2020)

The Sustainable Beekeepers Guild of Michigan is now live.

SBGMI was founded out of a desire to see an alternative to the permeation of prophylactic and systemic chemical treatment education and practice for mites (Varroa Destructor) in modern beekeeping. The objective is simple, equip beekeepers with knowledge to reduce the dependence on these toxic interventions and facilitate sustainable beekeeping that trends toward better bred bees. We strive to ensure our members receive the support, resources, and opportunities needed to prosper along with their bees.

The group will seek a statewide footprint with aspirations of fostering and maintaining regional chapters under their own group management and emphasizing the well-founded notion that “all beekeeping is local.” Goals of sustainability must be targeted in these micro-climates to accomplish such a daunting task as a stable front-line against the primary nemesis of Varroa Destructor. Until then, group membership, leadership, community engagement, and public presence will be maintained globally and virtually as membership grows.

Things to look forward to as a member include a lending library, future survivor stock/treatment-free nuc-exchange program, new beekeeper grant opportunities, mentoring in chemical free and treatment free beekeeping practices, conferences, meetings, workshops, and equipment lending. We are still looking for group officers to aid in facilitation of the group, and until then we will function for-profit and apply for non-profit status when adequate membership and leadership is available to meet those criteria. Meaning, I am footing the financial liabilities of the group through an LLC.
You may participate with us in several ways:

You can visit the website: https://sbgmi.org/
Become a member today at: https://sbgmi.org/membership
You can join the Facebook Group:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/sustainablebeekeepersguild


----------



## James Lee (Apr 29, 2020)

Gray Goose said:


> I see it is 10 buck for the year to play along.
> What does that get?
> 
> Kindly post when the first meeting is.
> ...


The first meeting is anticipated to be at the end of the month. Mind you it just launched. We will have an Inaugural conference in February barring complications in arrangements. We have several engaging and experienced presenters currently committed.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

thegospelisgood said:


> The first meeting is anticipated to be at the end of the month. Mind you it just launched. We will have an Inaugural conference in February barring complications in arrangements. We have several engaging and experienced presenters currently committed.


thanks
I'll come check it out.
Not sure I would join first I do really see much but the "blanket verbiage currently espoused"
Second I would not want to be a member of a group with so low standards to allow me to join.

have the site bookmarked

GG


----------



## Ambrose (May 9, 2019)

Gray Goose said:


> Second I would not want to be a member of a group with so low standards to allow me to join.


Hahaha


----------

